# Kayak Legal Requirments?



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I just bought an Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 off of Craigslist and I was wondering about what legal requirements I should be concerned about?
 Is a life preserver REQUIRED? Of course it's wise, but actually required? 
I know that lights at night are required, a friend was ticketed in a canoe fishing at a trout light at night.
How about ALCOHOL while operating a kayak??? 
I watched Sheriffs Deputies busting boaters at Navy Point for that years ago, they watched them pulling their boats out and if they were drinking they were getting them on a double whammy of BUI and DUI.

Any thing I am overlooking?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Yes to the jacket, and don't forget a whistle


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know why alcohol would be any different in a kayak. BUI is BUI.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

You can get a BUI in a kayak.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure why you would want to drink and be in a kayak. Lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*A Bicycle Flag is not a requirement, but I highly recommend it, as it is hard to see a yaker, even when I know I am in an area they frequent.

With a little chop, they are so hard to notice, as I know; I have about run up on one. I know, my bad, but heck, those little things are hard to see sometimes.

BE SAFE FIRST!!*


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

You are required to have a USCG approved PFD "readily available". You don't have to wear it (which I think is foolish) but you can't have it stashed inside the hull, either. You must have a audible signaling device - a marine whistle fits the bill. A marine whistle does not have the "pea" inside, so it always works. You must have a white light that you can use to avoid a collision if you are out during the hours of darkness. That is the bare minimum, but it does not make you safe. 

I always carry at lease one flashlight regardless of time of day. I carry a first aid kit for when I hook or injure myself - not if, when. I have spare signaling devices - manual foghorn, mirror and some flares. I carry a handheld VHF in addition to my phone. I carry lightweight rain gear stashed in the hull and I bring plenty of water. If something bad happens to me, I plan to be found quickly.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips . . . some things I hadn't considered!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Dragsmoker said:


> I'm not sure why you would want to drink and be in a kayak. Lol


Don't knock it till you try it.....


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Dragsmoker said:


> I'm not sure why you would want to drink and be in a kayak. Lol



Uh... it's one of my favorite things to do! Can you actually fish without beer? That'd be scary


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Magic Mike said:


> Uh... it's one of my favorite things to do! Can you actually fish without beer? That'd be scary


You can but its pretty dam hard!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I seem to catch more fish when beer is involved...


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm with mike. You mean to say u can fish without beer?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Considering I'm 15 I can't just sit on the water and drink a beer. Too many cops


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dragsmoker said:


> Considering I'm 15 I can't just sit on the water and drink a beer. Too many cops


Sure you can. It's only breaking the law when you get that ticket. 
But you would probably be fine , but if they catch you, they will write you a minor in possesion of alcohol. Which is more than likely a stiff fine. I'm guessing 500 plus court cost. But then you have to add in the classes they will require you to take for a few months . You will have to pass the class before you will be taken off probation. Also the fine would have to be paid before you came off probation. You would also be given level one class. And possibly color code t.a.s.k. Where they would possibly test you for drugs and alcohol randomly. 
Yes you will probably not get bothered drinking a beer at age 15 in your kayak, but that is all the crap you would go through being a minor in possesion of alcohol. It's a money game now days, and that would cost a lot of money before its all done with. 
Pour it in a red solo cup if you do. But your empty beer can would be evidence. 
Good luck in your fishing trip.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Aquahollic said:


> I don't know why alcohol would be any different in a kayak. BUI is BUI.


I will disagree with the bui for the kayak. If you are of age I believe you would be fine. There is no motor. And you would have to be a danger to yourself and others for it to even be an option for an officer to take the time to take you in. There would be way to much to argue the point in a court of law. 
Yet I have heard of a person getting somewhat of a DUI on horseback. But on horseback hammered you could put your self in danger and other people would also be in danger. 
You would get a public intox on a kayak. That would be the way they would take it to the court. If your not raising hell and flaunting your beer, they would probably not even mess with you. 
They are going to be way to busy checking people for the endangered red snapper to even have the time to want to bother a guy on a kayak with beer on board. 
Make sure you have a fishing license. That's about it.


----------



## rosco725 (Oct 15, 2008)

A kayak is designated as a water toy and if it is being used as a source of transportation you can ackually be borded by the uscg sooo yes you can get a bui


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

So if I had a inflatable water toy from a swimming pool used to float or fish from and move from point A to B with either a paddle or by hand paddlin , I could get a bui. I see no difference. I believe it would be more of a public intox. If you were getting out of line, would be the only way they would mess with you.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone that drinks Alcohol on the water in anything that floats should get a BAI. 
"Boating As Idiot"


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know about catching more fish with a beer but the fish I do catch seem to be bigger. They also seem to get bigger directly proportional to the amount of beer consumed. :blink:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing wrong with drinking as long as you are not behind the wheel. In the previous examples one person on board. 
BAI for sure


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

sealark said:


> Anyone that drinks Alcohol on the water in anything that floats should get a BAI.
> "Boating As Idiot"


 I'm with you.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I love how some of you guys have ABSOLUTELY no grey area in your lives. Alcohol is not the devil lol. Do I think anyone should drink a 12pk while fishing from a kayak (where motorboats can be an issue)? No! You guys make it sound as if I am 96% more likely to DIE, because I've had 2 beers while floating in 3' water. I feel sorry for you guys...really. A couple beers does not equal a drunken idiot lol. I say the idiot is the one who can not distinguish a single beer from a keg. Just because you may have done some ridiculously stupid crap on alcohol in your past, or been witness to ridiculous amounts of ridiculously stupid crap caused by alcohol, doesn't mean NOBODY in the world knows how to be a responsible drinker. If somebody gets hurt kayaking because they've had too much beer, they were an idiot before ever sitting in the yak or popping that top. Those idiots deserve to get hurt and you should rejoice, in that the world is now less one idiot...be it through death or a lesson learned. Either way, there'll be a little less idiocy in this world. Yakavelli has spoken lol. I have seen the Lite, and beer is gooood.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm
I'm going to wait till noon for mine when I crank the lawn mower up.
Mmmmmmm


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a beer or two, especially if you are properly hydrating. Way too easy to get dehydrated out there.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just started hydrating myself. Can't be dehydrated when cutting grass. Not safe at all.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Blake R. said:


> Nothing wrong with a beer or two, especially if you are properly hydrating. Way too easy to get dehydrated out there.


I hear ya. Water always accompanies my beer in the cooler...fishing or not. Headaches suck!


----------



## rosco725 (Oct 15, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> So if I had a inflatable water toy from a swimming pool used to float or fish from and move from point A to B with either a paddle or by hand paddlin , I could get a bui. I see no difference. I believe it would be more of a public intox. If you were getting out of line, would be the only way they would mess with you.


Sounds weird but yes I know people who have borded surf boards


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

...and about the legal stuff. I was pulled over by FWC a few weeks ago. Dude checked my cooler to see zero fish, 3 empty beer cans and 3 full ones. His reaction was, "well, at least you're having a good time". They really don't care as long as you're not being an idiot. Helps to treat them with a little respect too. He was pretty cool. He saw I wasn't catchin a thing and hung around for a minute, talkin fishin and kayaks...while I drank my beer.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually don't drink beer when I'm kayak fishing. I have nothing against folks that do, it's just my preference. I do enjoy one after getting the boat loaded up... I tend to get dehydrated quick and so I bring lots of water and / or Gatorade. Hate those headaches, too. 

FWIW, I would not condone giving minors alcohol in public, there's just no upside to that.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I love how some of you guys have ABSOLUTELY no grey area in your lives. Alcohol is not the devil lol. Do I think anyone should drink a 12pk while fishing from a kayak (where motorboats can be an issue)? No! You guys make it sound as if I am 96% more likely to DIE, because I've had 2 beers while floating in 3' water. I feel sorry for you guys...really. A couple beers does not equal a drunken idiot lol. I say the idiot is the one who can not distinguish a single beer from a keg. Just because you may have done some ridiculously stupid crap on alcohol in your past, or been witness to ridiculous amounts of ridiculously stupid crap caused by alcohol, doesn't mean NOBODY in the world knows how to be a responsible drinker. If somebody gets hurt kayaking because they've had too much beer, they were an idiot before ever sitting in the yak or popping that top. Those idiots deserve to get hurt and you should rejoice, in that the world is now less one idiot...be it through death or a lesson learned. Either way, there'll be a little less idiocy in this world. Yakavelli has spoken lol. I have seen the Lite, and beer is gooood.


Yak, yes in my 69 years I have done my share of drinking. One thing I know for a fact through experiance is, it [drinking alc.] Starts out with one or two no problem then it goes to two or three still not much of a problem then it just escalates from there. 20 years in the Navy 90% of previous shipmates say if they had it to do over the would not touch it. The other 10% are dead. if my statements have insulted you manhood I apologize. I still say the water and highway is no place for booze of any amount. Now go catch some fish...This


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sealark...I agree. A few beers can easily turn into a bunch of beers. With kayak fishing, this is not usually the case. You can only keep so many cold in a yak lol. I never bring more than a few. 6pk tops and only if I'm fishing skinny water well away from potential trouble. In the gulf, I keep the drinking to a minimum...but I'll still have a couple. For the record, fishing is about the only time I drink beer. It really does seem to make the fish bite sometimes lol.

No offence taken. I just felt compelled to say something about all the idiot calling. You're entitled to your opinions. Blanket statement idiot calling in public is seldom a good idea though. We're all individuals. Some of us know how to be responsible. My manhood is fine btw...no harm done


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

It can't escalate to more if there are only a few on board!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

My reason for not drinking and kayaking is that eventually it's going to lead to drinking and driving. At some point I have to drive home. Anyone who drinks and drives is a colossal idiot.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

cbump said:


> It can't escalate to more if there are only a few on board!


You are missing my point. It takes years for some and a few weeks for others before it escalates into a problem. But I am old and been there and done it. You are probably young and bullet proof. Have fun....


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

The only time I drink is at the beginning of the trip on the way out. Then I do not have to charge fish with alcohol abuse when they spill me beer..... And I know I can drive home safely.


----------

